
The Inventions of Stanford Ovshinsky - oblib
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/the-most-important-inventor-youve-never-heard-of/
======
zafka
I love to hear about people like this. I have been wanting to set up a
research lab for years. My only fear is that my abilities might be faded by
the time I have the ability to spend all my time in the lab. No matter what
though, we truly live in a time of near magical material science.

~~~
jenebzix
Never fear, some of the greatest inventions came to inventors later in life.
This whole “you need to accomplish early in life” is a trick to demotivate
you.

------
HillaryBriss
the origin of the tech behind Intel's cross point memory

~~~
hinkley
And mister Nickel Metal Hydride. I knew I recognized that name but couldn’t
place it.

